# Mesh or Paper for a Newbie



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

So no one gets confused, DensShield is the tile backer. DensArmor is the fiberglass drywall. 

Lowes used to carry DensArmor and DensArmor Cote. I bought the last bucket of the Cote. Good stuff but I cannot find it anymore. That's why I'm switching to National Gypsum ProForm XP.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Proform is some good stuff! Can't get it here anymore... It was replaced by Sheetrock brand years ago. I use a lot of hotmud 45 and 20 mixed with 5 and the money coat gets Lafarge


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

The XP is all new (I believe). It's mold-resistant.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

If its like the old stuff, you get more time to play with it. I remember being able to go back 15 minutes later and reskim if needed without loosening or causing boogers. I miss Proform :sad:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

jhark123 said:


> I am about to do my first mudding, luckily it is only two rooms.





TNTSERVICES said:


> And to the OP, hot mud would not make it any harder of a job, unless you don't know how to mud and think that sanding is the way to make everything smooth.


:whistling

I'd skip the hot mud for now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I like to use this in bathrooms. :thumbup:









-Paul


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

That's what I had been using. The Fibafuse is quite a bit thinner.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

angus242 said:


> That's what I had been using. The Fibafuse is quite a bit thinner.


Hmm. Very interesting. :detective:

-Paul


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a hard time recommending mesh for beginner's because it's more prone to failure in certain applications and the edges can lift causing you to build up too thick of a coat. Start with paper tape and proper technique and go from there. It's better to apply too little and fill than to apply too much and have to sand it down a lot. Sanding creates tons of dust and risks raising the fuzz on the gypsum and the tape.

A question for Angus. What happens with the fiber tape if you over-sand it? That's a pretty important factor for a novice. 

I use mesh for taping behind tile but have some projects coming up where I'll be switching to the fiber tape.

Check out this guy's videos. He's got a great attitude, on top of being an old school pro.
http://www.youtube.com/user/drywallgall


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

EthanB said:


> A question for Angus. What happens with the fiber tape if you over-sand it? That's a pretty important factor for a novice.


You'd probably start destroying it. I don't know. It's so thin that I don't see that being an issue, especially when butting 2 factory edges together.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

EthanB said:


> I have a hard time recommending mesh for beginner's because it's more prone to failure in certain applications and the edges can lift causing you to build up too thick of a coat.


I recommend mesh to beginners due to the fact they get bubbles behind the tape. 

I do agree that they need to learn proper technique but it is easier to float a little more with mesh than start from scratch if there is a bubble under paper.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Great video :clap:
Drywallers usually make great videos since they always talk to themselves anyway :laughing:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

angus242 said:


> You'd probably start destroying it. I don't know. It's so thin that I don't see that being an issue, especially when butting 2 factory edges together.


That leads me to another point.
Sand with this.http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=59330&stc=1&d=1321835247

Not this.http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=59332&stc=1&d=1321835316


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Found a pretty good video about the stuff


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I like to use this in bathrooms. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You use it in corners too? 

Right now I'm paper all the way. Used to put paper in the corners and mesh on the butt's. But with the butt boards I've lately just went with the bazooka and paper. 

It is intriguing this fibra stuff. I do like that it has a pre formed bend in it to make a corner and the video did have the taper tool using it although I see you have to modify the advance pin and manually advance the paper/fibra stuff. But I'm game and will have a go at it soon enough.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Great video Angus! It could have used some of Raimondi's classy music though...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

:laughing:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

EthanB said:


> That leads me to another point.
> *Sand with this*.http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=59330&stc=1&d=1321835247
> 
> *Not this.*http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=59332&stc=1&d=1321835316


Why would you treat this tape any different? We sand with this and I don't see why it would be a problem


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Paulie said:


> Why would you treat this tape any different? We sand with this and I don't see why it would be a problem


The OP stated in his title and post that he is a novice. I've seen terrible things done with a power sander. Plus sanding by hand teaches you the value of proper mudding.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

EthanB said:


> The OP stated in his title and post that he is a novice. I've seen terrible things done with a power sander. Plus sanding by hand teaches you the value of proper mudding.


That is the best way to learn... Getting mad at a lousy, first time mud job only comes out during sanding :laughing:


----------

